# 1,000,000 Credits to design my business card



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I need to get some business cards printed, but i dont know 
how to design them, and have a a very specific Layout that I want. 

Ill give you a million credits and rep you and chance I get 
to. If you feel like you could make an awesome business card please PM me, and ill send you the photo and details.

Much love.


----------

